# Caliber limit for blackpowder deer?



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

Is there a minimum caliber for black powder deer?
Is .45 enough?
I am almost finished with a CVA kit and am wondering how to use it;
besides scaring the neighbors.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

.45 cal is the smallest I'd use on deer.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

A .45 is fine and legal. 
I thought muzzy minimum was .32 or larger but could not find it on DNR website. 
If you have a .45, use it, I'm sure it will do the job just fine.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

KS up north said:


> A .45 is fine and legal.
> I thought muzzy minimum was .32 or larger but could not find it on DNR website.
> If you have a .45, use it, I'm sure it will do the job just fine.


They changed it a few years back and is no longer a minimum. 

.45 will do the job if you do.....


----------



## Skullmount (Jan 11, 2006)

malainse said:


> They changed it a few years back and is no longer a minimum.
> 
> .45 will do the job if you do.....


 
So will a .35

These are for a couple of custom .350's I have...... 280 grainers


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Skullmount said:


> So will a .35
> 
> These are for a couple of custom .350's I have...... 280 grainers


Those things look like they would fly end over end like a Field Goal kicked football in a fat camp football game.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Skullmount said:


> So will a .35
> 
> These are for a couple of custom .350's I have...... 280 grainers



Those are some great looking bullets. They remind me a whole lot of the .45 cal wheel weight hardened bullets Ross Seyfried use to write about using in his custom .45 colt chambered revolver. Do you make them in other calibers and weights?


----------



## Skullmount (Jan 11, 2006)

Sam22 said:


> Those things look like they would fly end over end like a Field Goal kicked football in a fat camp football game.


Sam,
These custom guns have a 1- 14" twist, so no end over end with these bullets.
Not many guys playing around with these smaller caliber front stuffers with the faster twist. They will shoot !

I bumped into another guy at the castboolit site that was looking for a .349 sizer for a muzzleloader project. Here is part of a PM I got from him, after I sent the Brooks mould to him so he could try these bullets in his fast twist .350.................mind you he has lots of time behind the trigger, but a 5/8" group at 100 yards is something in my book !

On Friday I got to finish my percussion cap breechplug, and yesterday I got some range time to test it out. I tried Swiss 1 1/2F, Diamondback FF, and KIK FFF. The Swiss was by far the best, the most accurate load was 50gr, and that grouped 5 into 5/8" at 100 yards. 50gr. of the KIK put them into 1 1/2 inches, still not bad since it is half the price. The Diamondback took 60gr. to stabilize those 280gr. bullets, and it grouped more like 4 inches. Nowhere near as impressive, and generated a lot more fouling as well. That stuff shoots pretty good in the 50 cal, and the 45-70 but is about worthless for smaller guns.


----------



## Skullmount (Jan 11, 2006)

thelastlemming said:


> Those are some great looking bullets. They remind me a whole lot of the .45 cal wheel weight hardened bullets Ross Seyfried use to right about using in his custom .45 colt. Do you make them in other calibers and weights?


tll,

These are in as pure lead as possible. These .350 caliber guns are a "slip fit" so soft lead is a must.....I am sure busta has schooled many here on the White muzzleloaders, and many other brands as well, so I won't go over all the basics on the slip fit.

I do cast for White calibers, .410, .451, & .504 I do have another mould that I just got from a semi-custom mold maker here in Michigan, Here is the link to his page, http://brp.castpics.net/default.htm


----------

